# soft squidgy breasts??



## Hello Kitty

hey ladies..

i am about 6DPO and am having a number of symptoms, one of them is that my boobs are softer than normal, like if i cup or squeeze them they seem squidgy.. 

just wondering if this was one of anyones early pregnancy symptoms????


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Hey

i am 5 weeks now and there deff more bouncy, softer, swollen and very sore nipples and my veins look more blue and big yuk! but when i was like 7 DPO i already started getting the sore nipples that was my very first symptom my boobs were just sore and swollen and the nipples were really sore! hope this answers your question!

xxxx*


----------



## xdxxtx

My breasts didn't change at all until around 6 weeks when they got a bit bigger, much more veiny, and actually much firmer... They're still a lot firmer than they used to be.


----------



## BabyBlondex

Mine wasnt soft at all, infact was the complete opposite and they still are now lol! They are like fake breasts! I love them! Haha


----------



## Weebear

yes that was one of my main symptoms before my BPF. They felt soft and squidgy like water balloons, also huge nipples x


----------



## Hello Kitty

Weebear said:


> yes that was one of my main symptoms before my BPF. They felt soft and squidgy like water balloons, also huge nipples x

yeah mine feel like water balloons!! lol ... there not as sore today as the past few days though so im starting to think maybe im not pg :(


----------



## yellowbuttons

Yup that was one of my first signs of pregnancy, my boobs got bigger and were really soft and squidgy to the touch, they were really sensitive too! They're less sensitive now but still squidgy haha.


----------



## Weebear

Try not to panic, I was really panicy in the first few weeks too and kept pressing my boobs to check they were still sore lol. Look for other changes too size increase, veins, or tiredness, nausea. Although some people get no symptoms, or they come and go. Try to stay positive xx


----------



## tbrdtmc

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I see that you did get a BFP! I am 6dpo and having the same symptoms.... fingers crossed.


----------



## Hello Kitty

tbrdtmc said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I see that you did get a BFP! I am 6dpo and having the same symptoms.... fingers crossed.

ohh did you test yet????


----------

